# Rocky Balboa



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anybody see the film yet ? I grew up with the Rocky movies and I still use the soundtrack for my daily training.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DttxKIA_AxU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KX95mKTqa4&NR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENb6RRT5rTw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms7NrcI2P-U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWR0k_R6XDE&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_PwHX_DlIk&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhW6tHEGmRU&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIr9GtyBkg4&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j36tzx0RAqA&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBR0GeQ9THw&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voj1RspvjEI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 6, 2007)

-----------
Mod. Note:

Thread Moved to Rec Room from Western Martial Arts because of the nature of the thread - the movie as an entertainment and inspiring piece rather than an analysis of boxing as a Western Martial Art. As such, it will likely generate more traffic in the Rec Room. Thank you.

Jonathan Randall
MT Moderator


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 6, 2007)

GC,

I have seen it. I had low expectations based on the last couple of films in the series. I was pleasantly surprised. Don't expect Academy Award winning acting, just good Saturday matinée fare. The messages of the film are well delivered -never give up and think for yourself. If you are a fan of Rocky 1 and 2, you will like this version. Enjoy.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Kaizen said:


> GC,
> 
> I have seen it. I had low expectations based on the last couple of films in the series. I was pleasantly surprised. Don't expect Academy Award winning acting, just good Saturday matinée fare. The messages of the film are well delivered -never give up and think for yourself. If you are a fan of Rocky 1 and 2, you will like this version. Enjoy.


 
Thanks - that´s my philosophie


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought it was a great movie.  Not Academy Award great, but great in other ways.  I like a movie that is wholesome (that I can take my children to...3 boys ages 15,13,10), that has a good message, that has action, that is inspiring.  The movie was all of that.

Professional sports assume that once you reach your 40s you are finished.  But in martial arts, great masters continue to be competitive (although most do not compete) into their 70s.

Good movie.  Worth watching more than once.


----------



## donald (Jan 6, 2007)

I watched it a week, or so ago. The first hour was pretty slow, and if I was'nt with friends as their guest. I probably would have left the theater. However I did end up staying, and overall enjoying the movie. I don't think its gonna win any awards, but it played more like the original 2. Than any of the other "Rocky" sequels,that I have seen. I think that they may be opting for a Balboa2.  Because of the way some "new" characters were introduced. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## stickarts (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw it and I liked it. I would see it again when it comes out to DVD / video.
It does start slow although I think that helps to set up the rest of the movie.
I am glad he made another one instead of ending it with Rocky V. I thought this one much better than the last one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

It is good to hear some positive reviews.  I plan on seeing it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Kaizen said:


> GC,
> 
> -never give up


 
Thats one reason I love this Rocky movies - they were like a Therapie for me in the past. I had (long ago) to survive some really serious problems, that I even tought about suicide.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 6, 2007)

i really loved it.  almost as good as the first one.  it goes in my collection with conan the barbarian.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> i really loved it.  almost as good as the first one.  it goes in my collection with *conan the barbarian*.


Oh yeah, *that* one definitely belongs on the shelves of cinematic classics alright.



NOT!


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Oh yeah, *that* one definitely belongs on the shelves of cinematic classics alright.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT!


 
Taste is pretty subjective, of course.  I really liked the Conan movies, not because they were great (or even particularly accurate), but because they were fun.  Of course, it also shares shelf space with Seven Samurai, Dead Poet's Society, and Kung Fu Hustle, so there you go.  

Haven't seen Rocky Balboa, but it's good to hear that it's enjoyable.  I was, honestly, worried it would just be a cash sink to get some people some paychecks.  Nice to know I was mistaken.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 8, 2007)

I enjoyed Conan also but I can see where those that were into the books first may not enjoy the movies as much.
I read the books after the movies.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 6, 2008)

I know it's been out for a while...hell, I've even owned it since September I think, I just watched it tonight.

I agree that it obviously wasn't academy award fare, but as far as movies go, I am glad to include it in the series.  I was impressed with the way that all of the characters were in the story, regardless of their physical presence (trying to not spoil anything).

I was very pleased with it and will certainly watch it again.


----------

